# Attacks on Israel after Arafat DIES :(



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Palestinians Attack Settlement After Arafat Dies
> 
> By Nidal al-Mughrabi
> 
> ...


Zionist clashes everywhere are coming soon they say


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

They stand no chance, all they will accomplish is slaughtering more innocent and children.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

[email protected] pic...SO TRUE. Damn Palestine...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow why does everyone hate muslim countries


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Its been going for years on this conflict. Basically Israelis were there first, but then got ran out. Palestine showed up, took the land. Then Israelis came back, took some land, now Palestine wants it all back. They refuse to share it.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow why does everyone hate muslim countries


 What? First of all, we don't. Second of all, that has nothing to do with this issue. 
We hate terrorists, and the leading movement of Palestine has been to generate terror in order to attract world attention to their cause. Unfortunately, it worked for a while. But post 9-11, the world will no longer put up with that sh*t. The intentional murder of women and children is NOT couragous.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> They stand no chance, all they will accomplish is slaughtering more innocent and children.


 Nice pic, and it`s true!!!









They should bomb whole Palistina, they`re nothing but trouble.For years and years now.These extremists making trouble all over the world!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

first off u cant just bomb a whole country wats that gonna get u...so stupid....


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> first off u cant just bomb a whole country wats that gonna get u...so stupid....


 No, you pray they can`t but they(Isreal) can!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > They stand no chance, all they will accomplish is slaughtering more innocent and children.
> ...


 I wouldn't go that far, as that would make Israel worse than the terrorists. Most of the Palestinians are peaceful (even though they support the terrorists). Bombing them would be a horrible crime against humanity







Not to mention it wouldn't really accomplish anything, as Israel is surrounded by hostile countries who wouldn't hesitate to attack them AGAIN. Israel has always been the most peaceful and most willing to negotiate of its neighbors, which is why they have done so well considering the circumstances.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

i know where this one is heading


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

vfrex said:


> i know where this one is heading


 How so?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

the tru reason for the hostility is because both sides have been promised land by both the Britain and the US. and now neither one of the countries want to give up their holy land. both the palestian's and israli holy lands are basically in the same area and that is what is causing all the conflict not only in that area but throughout all of the middle east that involves westerners.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, that was a bit radical.
What I ment was that this is a neverending story.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

janus said:


> OK, that was a bit radical.
> What I ment was that this is a neverending story.


 yep never ending story is true.. i think eventho the UN and all these countries can make efforts towards peace.. theres no way u can change extremeist to conservative and until sum1 discovers the magic formula to do that its gonna b jihad 2004 for a long time


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > OK, that was a bit radical.
> ...


 Especially considering one of the goals of the surrounding countries (and thus the Palestinian puppet leaders) is the complete elimination of Israel.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

anybody know why palestinians want jeruslem? For christians, its the burial lands of their kings and other imporant christian occurances. I thought it was also where muslims thought mohommad ascended to heaven(which i found out was false) Why do palestians want it so much?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

diddye said:


> anybody know why palestinians want jeruslem? For christians, its the burial lands of their kings and other imporant christian occurances. I thought it was also where muslims thought mohommad ascended to heaven(which i found out was false) Why do palestians want it so much?


 I believe it`s kinda holy(?) ground.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

If `we` don`t stop these extremists they are gonna take over the world.
They say so themselves(JIHAD).


----------



## CrazyIrish (Nov 11, 2004)

It is the reason you thought but their holy site is the Dome of the Rock and Al-Aqsa Mosque, Islam's third-holiest site after Mecca and Medina, all in jerusalem, because it is believed to be the place where Muhammad ascended into heaven.

As far as most of the other opinions on Palestine, a few of you are in the right direction as far as Palestine having plenty of peacefull people, but for the most part you guys are displaying the ignorance that Americans stand for so proudly these days. How about this, these people are getting their land taken away chunk by chunk and if they want to resist its the most expieranced military equiped by the most powerful and technologically advanced country (the US of A) that they have to fight against to resist. Terrorism as a whole I find wrong but these people arnt terrorists for the most part, some are, but on the whole these people are resisting in the only way they can. Did you know Hamas never killed a citizen inside the 1967 borders of Israel? That only proves my point that they are resisting the take over of what little is left after the most fertile lands were by force taken in the 1940's. Oh and by the way, the Zionist groups that massacred palestinians back in the 40's were considered terrorist groups at the time. Now I dont think either side is right. but Ariel Sharon is no better a man then Yassar Arafat was, if anything I think he has the responsibility to be the better man sense he had way more power but instead he is considered a war criminal by the international court.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

heres how i see it...if ur the one saying lets bomb the country and just kill millions of ppl...who sounds more like a terrorist?better yet u sound like a terrorist


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

CrazyIrish said:


> Did you know Hamas never killed a citizen inside the 1967 borders of Israel?


 That is completely false. Hamas sends suicide bombers to places such Tel-Aviv and Haifa


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

btw....u ignorant fool...jihad does not mean holy war...it means struggle...get ur facts strait bud


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Here's some recent facts on the conflict. Of course this can go back thousands of years.

Nov 2, 1917 British issued the Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a "National Home" for the Jews.

1936-1939 Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over 5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs. Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.

May 15, 1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 War). Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Trans-Jordan, Saudi Arabia declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began.

April 3, 1949 Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN Partition Plan. The war created over 780,000 Palestinian refugees who fled or were evicted from Jewish held areas. Gaza fell under the jurisdiction of Egypt. The West Bank of the Jordan was occupied by Jordan and later annexed, consistent with secret agreements made with the Zionist leadership prior to the initiation of hostilities.

Oct. 29, 1956 Suez Campaign. In retaliation for a series of escalating border raids as well as the closure of the straits of Tiran and Suez canal to Israeli shipping, and to prevent Egyptian use of newly acquired Soviet arms in a war, Israel invades the Sinai peninsula and occupies it for several months, with French and British collaboration. Israel withdraws after a UN peace keeping force is placed in Sinai, and US guarantees right of passage for Israeli shipping through the Straits of Tiran.

May, 1964 PLO (Palestine Liberation Organization) founded with the aim of destroying Israel. The Palestinian National Charter (1968) officially called for liquidation of Israel.

May, 1967 Egyptian President Gamal Abdel Nasser closes the straits of Tiran to Israeli shipping and dismisses UN peacekeeping force. Negotiations with US to reopen the Straits of Tiran fail.

June 5-11,1967 6-day war. Israel destroys the Egyptian air force on the ground, conquers and occupies Sinai and Gaza, then conquers the West Bank from Jordan, and Golan Heights from Syria. UN resolution 242 called for Israeli withdrawal, establishment of peace. Check here to see the maps of the war.

Oct. 6, 1973 Yom Kippur War (October War). In a surprise attack on the Jewish day of atonement, Egypt retook the Suez canal and a narrow zone on the other side. Syria reconquered the Golan Heights. Following massive US and Soviet resupplying of the sides, Israel succeeded in pushing back the Syrians and threatening Damascus. Ariel Sharon crossed the Suez Canal and cut off the Egyptian Third Army.

March 26, 1979 Peace treaty signed between Egypt and Israel.

June 6, 1982 Massive Israeli invasion of Lebanon to fight PLO. UN Security Council Resolution 509 demands that Israel withdraw all its military forces forthwith, but Israel advances rapidly to Beirut, surrounding the capital by 13 Jun. Israeli cabinet is split on the sudden expansion of the war, beyond the 40 KM limit originally declared by Sharon.

Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition, Yasser Arafat and PLO will be allowed to return to Gaza. PLO and Palestinian leadership renounce violence and use of terrorism, and agree to revise the PLO charter to remove chapters referring to destruction of Israel. Over the next, years, Israel withdraws from a small area (Area A) that is given to Palestinian sovereignty, a larger area (Area B) is given to Palestinian civil control only, while a third area of the West Bank and Gaza strip remains under total Israeli control. Israel did not dismantle any settlements, and the number of settlers and new settlements increased considerably. Palestinian groups did not remove their charter goals of destroying Israel; the PNA continued to finance, organize and encourage terror activities. 
Sept. 28, 2000 Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli opposition leader Ariel Sharon visited the Temple Mount, which is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Violence was apparently encouraged by Fatah Tanzim, as admitted by Marwan Barghouhi. Violence escalated rapidly from rock throwing to machine gun and mortar fire, suicide bombings and lethal road ambushes, including some incidents instigated by settlers against Palestinians. Israelis killed 15 Israeli Arabs in riots in September/October 2000, and over 2,000 Palestinians in retaliatory raids thereafter. Palestinians kill over 700 Israelis. Violence continues for over a year [to present - March 2003].

Sept. 11, 2001 Terror attacks on World Trade Center in NYC and the Pentagon carried out by fanatic Islamic Al-Qaiada group headed by Osama Bin Laden initiate US war on terror. Israel and Palestinians agree to a cease fire, but it is not implemented.

March-April 2002 Israel conducts operation Defensive Wall in the West Bank, following a large number of Palestinian suicide attacks on civilian targets. Saudi peace initiative adopted at Beirut summit.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> btw....u ignorant fool...jihad does not mean holy war...it means struggle...get ur facts strait bud


 Kfizzy:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=jihad


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

first off i dont give a f*ck wut that says cuz im muslim and have been studying islam since i was 5 so dont tell me wut it means or wut it doesnt mean cuz that dictionary doesnt mean sh*t...u wanna learn aobut islam...go buy an english version of the quran...

jihad means struggle but most ppl because of the fact that its been used and abused lately think it means holy war... yes prophet muhammad peace be upon him was ascended to heaven there...yes its the third wholiest site for islam....yes its where the dome of the rock is...and yes its the reason why palestine is fighting....

so dont tell me about my relgion cuz if it wasnt for that dictionary and online information u wouldnt know sh*t about it...get ur facts strait...i ahvent told u about ur religion so dont tell me about mine


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.moynihaninstitute.org/flame3.htm

Guest Editorial: Those "Palestinian Refugees" Who are they, what is the real story?

Although, in view of the violence of the Palestinians, negotiations with them would seem fruitless, or at least a long way off, one issue that will arise again is that of the "Palestinian refugees." It has been a sticking point in past negotiations and will without question arise again. These "refugees" are the children and mostly grandchildren of those who left Israel during the 1948 War of Independence. Yasser Arafat insists that there can be no peace unless those "refugees" are allowed to "return" to Israel. What are the Facts?

650,000 "refugees" swell to 5 million. You have heard about those "Palestinian refugees," who claim "right of return" to Israel. Of course, virtually none of them ever lived in Israel -- they are the children and mostly grandchildren of those who fled in 1948. The total number of those who fled in 1948 is estimated to have been about 650,000. Now the number who wish to return has swollen to almost five million!

How did this exodus come about? In 1948, on the day of the proclamation of the State of Israel, five Arab armies invaded the new country from all sides. In frightful radio broadcasts, they urged the Arabs living there to leave, so that the invading armies could operate without interference. They could return after the expected quick victory in that "holy war," get their property back -- and that of the Jews. Things turned out differently. The invading armies were defeated. Those who had left became refugees -- people without a country. Those who stayed, and their children, are full-fledged citizens of the State of Israel.

These so-called "Palestinian refugees" have not been allowed to settle in the "indivisible Arab nation." They have been supported in camps since 1948. So far, close to $1.8 billion has been spent on their maintenance. No end is in sight. Who pays for that? You guessed it: Through UNWRA Relief, the United States contributes more than 60% of the total cost. The Arab countries, among them some of the richest in the world who fritter away their enormous fortunes on undreamed luxuries, are satisfied to leave their Arab brethren in those miserable camps. They have never contributed a penny to their maintenance.

But there is another side to the "refugee" story. Little is heard of the 800,000 Jewish refugees from Arab countries, who fled those countries to settle in the newly formed Jewish State of Israel. Every one of these refugees was immediately accepted, resettled, taken care of, and given full citizenship by the fledgling, impoverished, and embattled Jewish State. There never has been, and there certainly is not now, a Jewish "refugee" camp in Israel or anywhere else.

The Arab "refugees" who fled Israel left little wealth and little history, since most of them had not come to "Palestine" until Jewish settlers opened economic opportunities in what had been a desolate country for centuries. But the Jews of Arab lands have a history going back thousands of years. When forced to flee, they left behind land, wealth, and a long history. They arrived in Israel, quite literally only "with their shirts on their backs." They now make up almost 60% of the vibrant and productive population of Israel. What have the Arabs, the richest people in the world, done with their "refugees" in more than 50 years? They have kept them in misery, on the dole of the world, and have taught their hopeless youth the "skills" of suicide missions and of slaughtering defenseless and unarmed men, women, and children.

If the Arab nations truly decided to make peace with Israel and to put an end to the century-long strife, they could easily accomplish it by accepting the "Palestinian refugees" in their countries and, just as Israel did with Jewish refugees from Arab countries, integrating them into their societies and making useful citizens of them. In fact, acceptance in their countries might also be offered to the Israeli Arabs, who, despite enjoying a higher standard of living, education, and health than Arabs in any of the surrounding countries and despite having the same civil rights as Israeli Jews, are not happy to live in a Jewish state.

Population transfers are common, especially in the wake of wars. They have been practiced throughout history. In 1923, Greece and Turkey agreed to the resettlement of 2 million Greeks and 800,000 Turks; in 1945, the resettlement of 3 million Germans from Poland and Czechoslovakia was arranged. Following the collapse of its North African Empire, France accepted close to 1.5 million people. More than 12 million(!) Muslims and Hindus were exchanged between India and Pakistan. Israel has recognized this historical necessity. The "Arab Nation," with its enormous wealth and vast under-populated lands, has stubbornly refused to face facts.

It is clear that the "Palestinian refugee problem" is a red herring, kept alive by the Arab nations for their political purposes, and with cynical disregard for the great number of impoverished people who live in these camps. It is being kept alive and is being used as a "non-negotiable" bargaining chip, for the purpose of destroying the State of Israel -- a feat that the Arabs have attempted several times by military means, but which has always ended in disastrous failure. Apart from the unsolvable social problems it would create, the introduction of, say, even one-half of the 5 million who claim to be "refugees" would, with one stroke, dramatically alter the demographic makeup of the country and would inevitably destroy the Jewish State. That is of course the whole idea behind the demand for the "return of the refugees". If the Arab nations were willing to solve the "refugee problem," the legitimacy of Israel could no longer be questioned. But that is not acceptable to the Arabs. They are firmly committed not to allow Israel or any "non-believers" to be in control of any part of the Middle East. It is that, and that alone, which is the real cause of the "Palestinian refugee problem."

Facts and Logic About the Middle East
P.O. Box 590359
San Francisco, CA 94159


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

vfrex said:


> i know where this one is heading


 Hey asshole, get off my thread if your gonna post sh*t like this when others are in discussion.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BTW Isralis (SP?) were there first, but not that it matters, Native Americans were in the U.S. before anyone else as well...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so lemme just some up this thread for u guys

u ppl dont like me because im calling u ignorant

u think im ignorant and i think some of u are ignorant

im the only one in this thread thats pro-palestine

everyone else id for the jews getting more land

so basically lol everyone posting in this thread is against palestine because they think the country is full of terrorists and that im an idiot for saying that they areny


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> first off i dont give a f*ck wut that says cuz im muslim and have been studying islam since i was 5 so dont tell me wut it means or wut it doesnt mean cuz that dictionary doesnt mean sh*t...u wanna learn aobut islam...go buy an english version of the quran...
> 
> jihad means struggle but most ppl because of the fact that its been used and abused lately think it means holy war... yes prophet muhammad peace be upon him was ascended to heaven there...yes its the third wholiest site for islam....yes its where the dome of the rock is...and yes its the reason why palestine is fighting....
> 
> so dont tell me about my relgion cuz if it wasnt for that dictionary and online information u wouldnt know sh*t about it...get ur facts strait...i ahvent told u about ur religion so dont tell me about mine


 fall off the wrong side of your bed? Information no matter where its from is information. I'll play your game..."if it wasn't for your koran and teachers, you wouldn't know jack about islam"....wat does it prove where I get my information either from muslims, christians, jews, buddhists, television, radio, the internet, books? Is any of it different? No....and thanks for supporting the idea of peaceful muslims, you are a standup example.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so lemme just some up this thread for u guys
> 
> u ppl dont like me because im calling u ignorant
> 
> ...


 Where did I say I was for israel getting more land? If you've ever read any of my posts, Im for both sides having their own home


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i am a peaceful muslim....have i ever posted a thread about me hating ppl or ne thing...or said i hate u cuz ur christian...im just saying if ur not muslim then dont tell me im wrong...and yes there is a difference between ur internet and my QURAN....because the quran has never been changed since the day it was written and it never will...the internet sites u get ur information from are written by ppl and not by god...and also some of them are biased...

and if u wanna say im an example of a non peaceful muslim...then i guess ur just an example of ignorant christian who is pro bush and anti islam? which i doubt u are...but dont make judgements


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

jihad may mean struggle in itself(the word alone)...but its context in almost every form is taken by both westerners and non westerners as holy war. Even arab leaders use the word in the context. Over time, words and its meaning can evolve and this is just how this word is interpreted. BTW, the koran may have not changed, just like the bible, but both of their interpretations may change....just like the koran and the bible. It is up to whoever is reading it to take from it what it means.

example:gay....it means happy, but its context and meaning today almost never means that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

exactly...wut im trying to say which i already said...is that jihad is mis used by both sides...in actuality it reall does mean struggle...but now so many ppl use it and interpret it as holy war and seriously...if u wanna learn about islam....just go to a mosque theyll give u a free coy of an english translated quran and then u should read it and get a general idea of wut it really is about and then ull wonder why so many ppl are against us


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> btw....u ignorant fool...jihad does not mean holy war...it means struggle...get ur facts strait bud


 Yes...you Moslim, that`s what that word means, but that`s not the meaning all you Moslims give to it!!!
The meaning that you give it is to `make` everybody a Moslim,willing or unwilling.
And if you really have to.. with force and violence!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that is officially the stupidest most ignorant post ive ever read in my entire existence here on this earth

u truly are a lost soul...and dont know wut the f*ck u are talking about

muslim not moslim...and btw have u ever read a book in ur life other
then white hick digest?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

CrazyIrish said:


> As far as most of the other opinions on Palestine, a few of you are in the right direction as far as Palestine having plenty of peacefull people, but for the most part you guys are displaying the ignorance that Americans stand for so proudly these days. How about this, these people are getting their land taken away chunk by chunk and if they want to resist its the most expieranced military equiped by the most powerful and technologically advanced country (the US of A) that they have to fight against to resist. Terrorism as a whole I find wrong but these people arnt terrorists for the most part, some are, but on the whole these people are resisting in the only way they can. Did you know Hamas never killed a citizen inside the 1967 borders of Israel? That only proves my point that they are resisting the take over of what little is left after the most fertile lands were by force taken in the 1940's. Oh and by the way, the Zionist groups that massacred palestinians back in the 40's were considered terrorist groups at the time. Now I dont think either side is right. but Ariel Sharon is no better a man then Yassar Arafat was, if anything I think he has the responsibility to be the better man sense he had way more power but instead he is considered a war criminal by the international court.


 You've got several of your facts wrong, which is ironic considering you are calling Americans ignorant. You claim that the palestinians are getting their land taken away chunk by chunk... This couldn't be further from the truth, considering that over time, Israel has GIVEN more and more land in attempts for peace. Furthermore, their attempts at 'resistance' if you can call it that, are the brutal murders of women and children, everyday citizens who are riding the bus, shopping at the mall, etc. These barbaric actions are not those of 'resistance' but of 'terror' in an attempt to garner attention and instill fear in the Israelis. How is strapping a bomb to yourself to kill non-military targets fighting in 'the only way they can' ?! Hamas definately HAS killed many people inside the 1967 borders, and any attempt at painting this organization in a good light is not going to further your cause. The Jews completely developed Israel, as it was mostly considered arid, uninhabitable and undevelopable land until they worked it and showed otherwise. Yes, there were some Jewish terrorists a while back, but they did not accomplish much, and a majority of the Zionist movement was a PEACEFUL one. Arab countries had no interest in Israel until the Jews began their quest for a state, and they STILL have no interest in the well being of the Palestinians. Why else would they not have taken steps to help the 'refugee' problem. Speaking of refugees, what about the Jewish refugees, the hundreds of thousands of Jews that were forcefully expelled from their homes because of Muslim fear of Zionism? They have received no compensation for their lost homes, etc. Why? Because Israel accepted them with open arms.
Your comparison of Ariel Sharon and Yasser Arafat is disturbing. I have yet to hear about Ariel embezzling millions of dollars meant for Israelis, or sending and rewarding Israeli citizens to homicide-bomings against peaceful Palestinians.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

ISRAEL #1

YOU GOT MY SUPPORT


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

isreal doesnt have to suicide bomb considering they have technology on there side...and i stand by crazy irish cuz i know he is rite...israel is not as peacefull as u wish them to be and neither is sharon...palestine is having there land stolen from them...hell israel wasnt even and shouldnt even be a country considereing it was the palestinians land they took in order to form the country


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> that is officially the stupidest most ignorant post ive ever read in my entire existence here on this earth
> 
> u truly are a lost soul...and dont know wut the f*ck u are talking about
> 
> ...


 I live in the present... other then you all.The middle-ages are over now, wake up.
You come to Holland and you`ll see what I mean.
Here you get killed if you say something bad about the Islam.
And they burn our churches.
They all should be happy to live here in a kapitalistic country and use the benifits in stat of spreading terror here!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> isreal doesnt have to suicide bomb considering they have technology on there side...and i stand by crazy irish cuz i know he is rite...israel is not as peacefull as u wish them to be and neither is sharon...palestine is having there land stolen from them...hell israel wasnt even and shouldnt even be a country considereing it was the palestinians land they took in order to form the country












Sept. 13, 1993 Oslo Declaration of Principles - Israel and PLO agree to mutual recognition, Yasser Arafat and PLO will be allowed to return to Gaza. PLO and Palestinian leadership renounce violence and use of terrorism, and agree to revise the PLO charter to remove chapters referring to destruction of Israel. Over the next, years, Israel withdraws from a small area (Area A) that is given to Palestinian sovereignty, a larger area (Area B) is given to Palestinian civil control only, while a third area of the West Bank and Gaza strip remains under total Israeli control. Israel did not dismantle any settlements, and the number of settlers and new settlements increased considerably. Palestinian groups did not remove their charter goals of destroying Israel; the PNA continued to finance, organize and encourage terror activities. 
Sept. 28, 2000 Palestinians initiated riots after Israeli opposition leader Ariel Sharon visited the Temple Mount, which is also the location of the Haram as Sharif holy to Muslims. Violence was apparently encouraged by Fatah Tanzim, as admitted by Marwan Barghouhi. Violence escalated rapidly from rock throwing to machine gun and mortar fire, suicide bombings and lethal road ambushes, including some incidents instigated by settlers against Palestinians. Israelis killed 15 Israeli Arabs in riots in September/October 2000, and over 2,000 Palestinians in retaliatory raids thereafter. Palestinians kill over 700 Israelis. Violence continues for over a year [to present - March 2003].


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

And if you think I`m a moslim-hater you`re wrong!
My best friend is one...Look to my avater.

I hate the Islam. There are just to many extremists here.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

BTW, What country has ever willingly gave back land they conquered by a war they didn't start more than once? Only Israel. How many times do terror-muslim countries have to be humiliated before they give up this bullshit about destroying Israel?

Muslims are forgetting Israels big brother America setting patiently in the west, which these nuts really believe their going to destory as well. Don't forget about Americas sub-father Europe, which muslims want to destory and replace with a Islamic style way of life.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol if u hate islam then u hate muslims...its like saying i dont hate big macs but i f*cking wish mcdonalds would be destroyed


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> isreal doesnt have to suicide bomb considering they have technology on there side...and i stand by crazy irish cuz i know he is rite...israel is not as peacefull as u wish them to be and neither is sharon...palestine is having there land stolen from them...hell israel wasnt even and shouldnt even be a country considereing it was the palestinians land they took in order to form the country


 Actually it was ruled by the British, the Jews didn't TAKE it from anyone, least of all the Palestinians. Hell, there were plenty of Jews living there in the beginning as well. And there were very few Muslims living there to start, the place only became a viable place to live after the Jews began to develop it. As far as palestinians having their land stolen from them, I'm definately calling bullshit on that one. Go read a book or two on the subject. In fact, there was never any Palestinian state in history, the land was always an extension of some other country, and attempts at independant statehood never were an issue until after Israel became an independant country. The Palestinians have NO MORE of a claim to the land than the Jews, and the Jews are the ones who have developed it to its current position. Like I said before, it was a damn desert, unable to sustain a large population before the Zionist movement. Actually the historical tie between the people who call themselves Palestinians and that geography does not date as far back as the Jewish claim to the land. So if anything, Palestinians are occupying Jewish land, but of course that argument, by either side, serves no purpose and has no weight.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol if u hate islam then u hate muslims...its like saying i dont hate big macs but i f*cking wish mcdonalds would be destroyed


 Mmmm very strange than... I`d die for my friend(I know him for more then 15 years) but I sh*t on the Islam!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> vfrex said:
> 
> 
> > i know where this one is heading
> ...


 Well, you're definitely not helping your own thread with an attitude like that









I really want to know why most Americans are so blindly one-sided. I mean, I'm against terrorism just like you, and think they need to be taken out, but you are all so polarized it's not even funny anymore: it's always "Aww, those innocent Israeli's" and "f*ck those Palestinians"...
It's not that black and white, yet you act like Palestinians are the only evil-doers in this conflict: Israeli's have more civilian blood on their hands than the Palestines do, and I don't hear you about innocent Palestinian civilians being killed out of gunships or tanks... Of course those terrorist attacks are horrible, and there's no justification whatsoever for those acts, but is there a justification for being responsible for more than 5000 Palestinian deaths, most of which happen during retaliatory actions against the Palestine population as a whole, which suffers for the actions of the minority.
Arafat has a lot of blood on his hands, but he's no less a war criminal as Sharon, and yet you always downplay that fact.

A conflict involves two parties, and both are to blame here, or are you all too blind to even acknowledge that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

janus said:


> You come to Holland and you`ll see what I mean.
> Here you get killed if you say something bad about the Islam.
> And they burn our churches.
> They all should be happy to live here in a kapitalistic country and use the benifits in stat of spreading terror here!


I've never seen an immigrant group that harbored so much resentment for the country they immigrated to. I'm not saying all Muslims, but a percentage of them.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol if u hate islam then u hate muslims...its like saying i dont hate big macs but i f*cking wish mcdonalds would be destroyed


 Although I don't agree with his statement, what I think he is trying to say is that he doesn't have anything personal against the people who practice Islam, but he doesn't agree with (actually, I guess he really kinda hates) the ideas and practices of the religion.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i say stuff like stupid america but i say stupid pakistan too...its not like i hate america...i mean im entitled to my opinion rite ?

i mean u buy a house rite...and u say the carpet is f*cking ugly...is ur wife gonna kick u out cuz u said that....or because u bought it and invested in it ur entitled to ur own opinion


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I really want to know why most Americans are so blindly one-sided. I mean, I'm against terrorism just like you, and think they need to be taken out, but you are all so polarized it's not even funny anymore: it's always "Aww, those innocent Israeli's" and "f*ck those Palestinians"...












I say, f*ck Arafat, not the palestinian people. The palestinians have been used and abused too long by men like Arafat, and other terror leaders and groups. Its truly sad and unfortunate.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

janus said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > btw....u ignorant fool...jihad does not mean holy war...it means struggle...get ur facts strait bud
> ...


 Wow you are SMURT. I never recalled K Fizzly trying to convert me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

User said:


> The palestinians have been used and abused too long by men like Arafat, and other terror leaders and groups. Its truly sad and unfortunate.


 I fully agree with that, but I still wonder: my question wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just based on what I have noticed here as a trend in threads about Israel/Palestina: it's always the Palestinians this and the palestinians that, but, again, there's two sides, but one is paying a much higher toll: of course Arafat and many his people and all those organisations play a role in this, a large one, but it's not just them: that's too simple.
And yet it seems that it's always the same side that gets the full blame for everything that's going on - I'm really curious about the reasons for that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > You come to Holland and you`ll see what I mean.
> ...


 UM what? I don't agree with that. If anything Christians have harbored to much resentment for the country they immigrated to. It just isn't focused on and we all overlook it. Look at how much Christians protest abortions/gays in America. I have seen 100X more Christian related protests than Muslim protests. Look at old hippie tapes of them burning the American flags, and pickiting (SP?) clinics.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Israeli's have more civilian blood on their hands than the Palestines do, and I don't hear you about innocent Palestinian civilians being killed out of gunships or tanks... Of course those terrorist attacks are horrible, and there's no justification whatsoever for those acts, but is there a justification for being responsible for more than 5000 Palestinian deaths, most of which happen during retaliatory actions against the Palestine population as a whole, which suffers for the actions of the minority


 Yes, there is justification. Units of Israeli soldiers who patrol Palestinian areas usually number less than 20. However, they are often surrounded by crowds that number in the hundreds, most of them throwing stones (although it sounds minor, they can cause serious injuries). MANY of those in the crowds also have pistols, assualt rifles, grenades, molotov cocktails, and more. Faced with an angry and violent mob, they have no choice but to take defensive action, including using rubber bullets, and in some cases, real ones. The mere fact that some of these weapons are in the hands of the crowd proves that the Palestinians are in violation of the Oslo accords. It is unfortunate that some of these Palestinians die, but remember, they would have been safe if they would have been at home or in school, and not out waging a violent campaign. You can't say the same for the lost Israelis who were riding the bus or shopping at the mall.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats a good point filo


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Palestinians already have a country - Jordan

As far as those territories, they belong to Israel, won in 6-day war - to the victor go the spoils. Part of Texas used to belong to Mexico - do you see Mexicans strapping themselves with bombs and blowing up innocent Americans ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats becuase it happend 200 years ago...this is happening now


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Palestinians already have a country - Jordan
> 
> As far as those territories, they belong to Israel, won in 6-day war - to the victor go the spoils. Part of Texas used to belong to Mexico - do you see Mexicans strapping themselves with bombs and blowing up innocent Americans ?


True.:nod:

Jordan was apart of the British Mandate of Palestine east of the Jordan River, where the majority of the land Mandate was. It was carved out of the Mandate and given to the Hashemite tribe of Arabia as payment for the Hashemites cooperation with the British in World War I. In todays Jordan, the Hashemites are a minority, but control the state's power - the Monarchy. As a product of the British Mandate of Palestine, the majority non-Hashemite population identify themselves as 'Palestinians', or 'Southern Syrians' depending on the political situation in the mideast.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> thats becuase it happend 200 years ago...this is happening now


 Yes, because 150 years ago all kinds of Mexicans were terrorizing Americans









but not now


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The restraint that Israel has shown to Palestinians is remarkable, because we all know that if the situation were reversed, there'd be no Jews left in the Middle East


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

times like this it is really hard for me to have faith in god when there is so much hatred and pointing of the finger in the world, the number one cause of human death in this world has been religion, never has there been so many people killed but in gods name. If there is a god, call him what you want, i dont think this is the message he wanted us to have. how could life be so simple and still the majority insist on f*cking it up. its a shame but it is going to take a great trajedy to bring all of us back to the basics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Didnt Israel have the land, and then lost it to the Palestanians and then Israel won it back and now Palestanian want it back?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

:nod:

Arafat the monster

|November 11, 2004

YASSER ARAFAT died at age 75, lying in bed surrounded by familiar faces. He left this world peacefully, unlike the thousands of victims he sent to early graves.
ADVERTISEMENT

In a better world, the PLO chief would have met his end on a gallows, hanged for mass murder much as the Nazi chiefs were hanged at Nuremberg. In a better world, the French president would not have paid a visit to the bedside of such a monster. In a better world, George Bush would not have said, on hearing the first reports that Arafat had died, "God bless his soul."

God bless his soul? What a grotesque idea! Bless the soul of the man who brought modern terrorism to the world? Who sent his agents to slaughter athletes at the Olympics, blow airliners out of the sky, bomb schools and pizzerias, machine-gun passengers in airline terminals? Who lied, cheated, and stole without compunction? Who inculcated the vilest culture of Jew-hatred since the Third Reich? Human beings might stoop to bless a creature so evil -- as indeed Arafat was blessed, with money, deference, even a Nobel Prize -- but God, I am quite sure, will damn him for eternity.

Arafat always inspired flights of nonsense from Western journalists, and his last two weeks were no exception.

Derek Brown wrote in The Guardian that Arafat's "undisputed courage as a guerrilla leader" was exceeded only "by his extraordinary courage" as a peace negotiator. But it is an odd kind of courage that expresses itself in shooting unarmed victims -- or in signing peace accords and then flagrantly violating their terms.

Another commentator, columnist Gwynne Dyer, asked, "So what did Arafat do right?" The answer: He drew worldwide attention to the Palestinian cause, "for the most part by successful acts of terror." In other words, butchering innocent human beings was "right," since it served an ulterior political motive. No doubt that thought brings daily comfort to all those who were forced to bury a child, parent, or spouse because of Arafat's "successful" terrorism.

Some journalists couldn't wait for Arafat's actual death to begin weeping for him. Take the BBC's Barbara Plett, who burst into tears on the day he was airlifted out of the West Bank. "When the helicopter carrying the frail old man rose above his ruined compound," Plett reported from Ramallah, "I started to cry." Normal people don't weep for brutal murderers, but Plett made it clear that her empathy for Arafat -- whom she praised as "a symbol of Palestinian unity, steadfastness, and resistance" -- was heartfelt:

"I remember well when the Israelis re-conquered the West Bank more than two years ago, how they drove their tanks and bulldozers into Mr. Arafat's headquarters, trapping him in a few rooms, and throwing a military curtain around Ramallah. I remember how Palestinians admired his refusal to flee under fire. They told me: `Our leader is sharing our pain, we are all under the same siege.' And so was I." Such is the state of journalism at the BBC, whose reporters do not seem to have any trouble reporting, dry-eyed, on the plight of Arafat's victims. (That is, when they mention them -- which Plett's teary bon voyage to Arafat did not.)

And what about those victims? Why were they scarcely remembered in this Arafat death watch?

How is it possible to reflect on Arafat's most enduring legacy -- the rise of modern terrorism -- without recalling the legions of men, women, and children whose lives he and his followers destroyed? If Osama bin Laden were on his deathbed, would we neglect to mention all those he murdered on 9/11?

It would take an encyclopedia to catalog all of the evil Arafat committed. But that is no excuse for not trying to recall at least some of it.

Perhaps his signal contribution to the practice of political terror was the introduction of warfare against children. On one black date in May 1974, three PLO terrorists slipped from Lebanon into the northern Israeli town of Ma'alot. They murdered two parents and a child whom they found at home, then seized a local school, taking more than 100 boys and girls hostage and threatening to kill them unless a number of imprisoned terrorists were released. When Israeli troops attempted a rescue, the terrorists exploded hand grenades and opened fire on the students. By the time the horror ended, 25 people were dead; 21 of them were children.

Thirty years later, no one speaks of Ma'alot anymore. The dead children have been forgotten. Everyone knows Arafat's name, but who ever recalls the names of his victims?

So let us recall them: Ilana Turgeman. Rachel Aputa. Yocheved Mazoz. Sarah Ben-Shim'on. Yona Sabag. Yafa Cohen. Shoshana Cohen. Michal Sitrok. Malka Amrosy. Aviva Saada. Yocheved Diyi. Yaakov Levi. Yaakov Kabla. Rina Cohen. Ilana Ne'eman. Sarah Madar. Tamar Dahan. Sarah Soper. Lili Morad. David Madar. Yehudit Madar. The 21 dead children of Ma'alot -- 21 of the thousands of who died at Arafat's command.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> times like this it is really hard for me to have faith in god when there is so much hatred and pointing of the finger in the world, the number one cause of human death in this world has been religion, never has there been so many people killed but in gods name. If there is a god, call him what you want, i dont think this is the message he wanted us to have. how could life be so simple and still the majority insist on f*cking it up. its a shame but it is going to take a great trajedy to bring all of us back to the basics.


 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> It is clear that the "Palestinian refugee problem" is a red herring, kept alive by the Arab nations for their political purposes, and with cynical disregard for the great number of impoverished people who live in these camps. It is being kept alive and is being used as a "non-negotiable" bargaining chip, for the purpose of destroying the State of Israel -- a feat that the Arabs have attempted several times by military means, but which has always ended in disastrous failure. Apart from the unsolvable social problems it would create, the introduction of, say, even one-half of the 5 million who claim to be "refugees" would, with one stroke, dramatically alter the demographic makeup of the country and would inevitably destroy the Jewish State. That is of course the whole idea behind the demand for the "return of the refugees". If the Arab nations were willing to solve the "refugee problem," the legitimacy of Israel could no longer be questioned. But that is not acceptable to the Arabs. They are firmly committed not to allow Israel or any "non-believers" to be in control of any part of the Middle East. It is that, and that alone, which is the real cause of the "Palestinian refugee problem."


 This makes sense to me. It will be interesting to see how this all plays out. It's amazing how the Arab countries do not want anything to do with the Palestinians, there fellow muslims. I think the only help the Arab countries give the Palestinians is the explosives to blow themselve up.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Qusai said Israel was to blame for Arafat's death, by forcing him to live in primitive conditions in his headquarters in the West Bank city of Ramallah, where he was virtually confined by the Israeli army for 2-1/2 years.


and how old was Arafat???? and they blame primitive conditions?!!!!

WTF


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Absolutely crooked....

*Report: Suha to receive $ 22m. a year from PA*

By KHALED ABU TOAMEH

Yasser Arafat's widow, Suha, is expected to receive a sum of $22 million a year out of the Palestinian Authority budget, according to the Italian newspaper Corriere De La Serra.

The paper said Suha reached an agreement about the money during a meeting with Mahmoud Abbas, the PLO's newly elected chairman, who visited while she was staying next to her husband's bed in the French military hospital outside Paris.

It said Abbas personally promised Suha that she would receive $22 million a year to cover her expenses in Paris. The paper noted that in July Arafat transferred to his wife $11 million to cover her living costs for the first six months of the year.

Abbas and the Palestinian leadership were forced to strike the deal with Suha after she refused to allow them to visit her husband in hospital.

The Palestinian leaders reached the conclusion that it would be better to make a deal with her in order to solve the crisis surrounding Arafat's possessions and secret bank accounts.

According to Palestinian officials, the money that Suha is expected to receive will come from secret accounts held by Arafat and his cronies in various places.

Newborn Twins Named Yasser and Arafat

Thu Nov 11, 1:27 PM ET

GAZA CITY, Gaza Strip - When Safra Hassan went into labor Thursday, she told her husband she wanted to name their child Yasser after Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat (news - web sites), who died hours earlier.

It was only in the delivery room at Gaza's Shifa Hospital that Hassan, 32, discovered she was carrying twin boys.

"I looked at my husband and I said, we will call them Yasser and Arafat," she told The Associated Press. "I'm so proud that the name of Yasser Arafat will be in my house every day, just as the name of Yasser Arafat will be in every Palestinian house forever."

The boys, each weighing about 4 1/2 pounds, are doing well, doctors said. Safra Hassan and her husband, Rafiq, have two other children, a 7-year-old daughter and a 5-year-old son.

Safra Hassan said naming her infants for Arafat was a small gesture compared to the sacrifices he made in pursuit of Palestinian statehood.

"I hope that my children will grow up in peace and will witness Yasser Arafat's dreams become reality," she said.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I fully agree with that, but I still wonder: my question wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just based on what I have noticed here as a trend in threads about Israel/Palestina: it's always the Palestinians this and the palestinians that, but, again, there's two sides, but one is paying a much higher toll: of course Arafat and many his people and all those organisations play a role in this, a large one, but it's not just them: that's too simple.
> And yet it seems that it's always the same side that gets the full blame for everything that's going on - I'm really curious about the reasons for that.


I guess no one cares to answer this...

It's easy to shove that rightwing finger into someone's face, but explaining why I guess is too much to ask for








Oh well: it's not that I really expected an answer - typical


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> And yet it seems that it's always the same side that gets the full blame for everything that's going on - I'm really curious about the reasons for that.


 That's because nobody believes the Jews are war-mongering people. Their intention is to work hard and bring prosperity to their homeland. To large a large extent they have been successful in doing that, while their neighbors remain poor and hateful.

The citizens of Israel, as a whole, are good people working hard to succeed in a very hostile land.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazz, Israel has been taking a LOT of blame, especially on the forums that I visit. This and pfish are the only forums that I see support for israel on.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I fully agree with that, but I still wonder: my question wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just based on what I have noticed here as a trend in threads about Israel/Palestina: it's always the Palestinians this and the palestinians that, but, again, there's two sides, but one is paying a much higher toll: of course Arafat and many his people and all those organisations play a role in this, a large one, but it's not just them: that's too simple.
> ...


 What? I CLEARLY answered you.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli's have more civilian blood on their hands than the Palestines do, and I don't hear you about innocent Palestinian civilians being killed out of gunships or tanks... Of course those terrorist attacks are horrible, and there's no justification whatsoever for those acts, but is there a justification for being responsible for more than 5000 Palestinian deaths, most of which happen during retaliatory actions against the Palestine population as a whole, which suffers for the actions of the minority
> ...


 :


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Thats true.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I fully agree with that, but I still wonder: my question wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just based on what I have noticed here as a trend in threads about Israel/Palestina: it's always the Palestinians this and the palestinians that, but, again, there's two sides, but one is paying a much higher toll: of course Arafat and many his people and all those organisations play a role in this, a large one, but it's not just them: that's too simple.
> ...


 i think many people answered your question and have in the past regarding this post....but you made it seem more like a comment then a question...at least i did.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I fully agree with that, but I still wonder: my question wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just based on what I have noticed here as a trend in threads about Israel/Palestina: it's always the Palestinians this and the palestinians that, but, again, there's two sides, but one is paying a much higher toll: of course Arafat and many his people and all those organisations play a role in this, a large one, but it's not just them: that's too simple.
> ...


 Thats funny you hypocryte (spelling?). I was debating with you in another forum, and you seem to have no answer to why Arrafat needs to use terrorist tactics, bombing random people in streets, funding terrorists, and keeping money meant for his people to himself. I just can't imagine why people dont like Arrafat and his palestinian followers. Its because the palestinians play the "large part" as you said. That is the main reason why we so called rightwingers (i'm not) point the finger more in that direction. If the others were doing as much damage or more and in the same way as the terrorist palestinians, we would probably point the finger at them just as much. 
I guess its easy spitting out excrement when you are so full of it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so someone just sum it up in how they percieve the fighting going on there and dont use the word terrorist cuz that really annoys me everyone abuses that word now...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

How is that possible? There are organizations in palestine whose sole purpose is to murder innocent jewish civilians in an attempt to scare the government into concessions.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

well...then lets put it this way

palestine...mean hatefule ppl who are blood thirsty for jews are selfish bitches who are terrorists and are only created to kill jewish ppl

israel...lovely great helpful ppl who only want peace and joy around the world who have done nothing wrong and are all grateful for everything theyve gotten

thats the message and vibe im getting from this thread and its annoying me


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

thats right enriqo


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> times like this it is really hard for me to have faith in god when there is so much hatred and pointing of the finger in the world, the number one cause of human death in this world has been religion, never has there been so many people killed but in gods name. If there is a god, call him what you want, i dont think this is the message he wanted us to have. how could life be so simple and still the majority insist on f*cking it up. its a shame but it is going to take a great trajedy to bring all of us back to the basics.


 Well said man.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

someone reply to my post ...just to make sure if this is the message ur portraying


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> someone reply to my post ...just to make sure if this is the message ur portraying


 No, of course thats not the goddamn message. Most palestinians are not violent terrorists, but the fact remains that the vocal minority is pushing the message of the majority down the throats of Israel and the world in a very violent way. There is no such violent and cruel message from the Israelis, and if the Palestinians ever want peace, they need to throw off their puppet leaders and accept concession agreements. Hamas and the PLO are corrupt and violent organizations with one true intention, to eliminate Israel. However, they support these actions, and instill their values into their children, creating a violent cycle which will not end until they make a change. Israel on the other hand, has consistantly made changes and concessions.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> Nov 2, 1917 British issued the Balfour Declaration, viewed by Jews and Arabs as promising a "National Home" for the Jews in Palestine.
> 1936-1939 Arab Revolt led by Haj Amin Al-Husseini. Over 5,000 Arabs were killed according to some sources, mostly by British. Several hundred Jews were killed by Arabs. Husseini fled to Iraq and then to Nazi Germany.
> May 15, 1948 Israel War of Independence (1948 War). Declaration of Israel as the Jewish State; British leave Palestine; Egypt, Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia declared war on Israel. Egyptian, Syrian and Jordanian invasion began.
> April 3, 1949 Armistice - Israel and Arab states agree to armistice. Israel gained about 50% more territory than was originally allotted to it by the UN Partition Plan. The war created over 780,000 Palestinian refugees who fled or were evicted from Jewish held areas. Gaza fell under the jurisdiction of Egypt. The West Bank of the Jordan was occupied by Jordan and later annexed, consistent with secret agreements made with the Zionist leadership prior to the initiation of hostilities.
> ...


thats wut really happened...both sides are at fault...but dont give me that bullshit that israel is just full of fuckin mary poppins and arial sharon is fuckin willy wonka


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > thats wut really happened...both sides are at fault...but dont give me that bullshit that israel is just full of fuckin mary poppins and arial sharon is fuckin willy wonka


 Excuse me, but how is Israel at fault?

Tell me, which side started the first war ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont think both sides are angels(israel must get some responsibiility), but I'd say the blame is about 70-30 w/ the palestinians getting most of it. Israel shows enormous restraint, but things like the wall are wrong-though effective. Can't blame them for wanting it even though its wrong.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont care which side started wut...both sides kill both sides are fighting both sides should be equally blamed...dont gimme the bullshit that palestinians are terrorists cuz thers bound to be a few jewish terrorist groups


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Fizzly, 
No one is attacking you or your people in general. We are attacking the Palestinian terrorists thats all man, well at least I'm not. I hope you don't agree with the terrorists.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

There may be a jewish terrorist group out there but I sure havent heard of them. But I sure have heard of some Palestinian terrorist groups.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The world needs a f*cking history lesson on this issue.

Jewlez, I and others have gave FACTS in this thread but they are ignored or shoved off.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i dont care which side started wut...both sides kill both sides are fighting both sides should be equally blamed...dont gimme the bullshit that palestinians are terrorists cuz thers bound to be a few jewish terrorist groups


 Where ? What's their name ? Do tell, I am listening


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

there are right winged groups on the israelis side that do not want to give any land to the palestinians...but they are a very very small group.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> there are right winged groups on the israelis side that do not want to give any land to the palestinians...but they are a very very small group.


 hey, that's all good.. when they start going into palestinian public places and blowing themselves up , we can call them terrorist groups


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I haven't engaged in political discussions on any other forum for at least a year, so either show me where we had that discussion of yours, or shove your accusations up your ass









So people, while you're saying that in essence the jews are good and strive for a solution, does that imply that muslims are in essence bad and do not want to work for a solution, and ? Because that's what it sounds like to me.
You all generalize the Palestinians for the actions of a minority, and unconditionally support the jews regardless of what really happens: there's no good or guilty part in this matter, unless both are.
I asked why the Palestinians in your eyes are the bad guys, no matter what and despite the fact that the majority wants peace, and yet all I read is quasi-Zionist propaganda and the same old BS about why the Jews are the good guys (even though a good percentage of them refuses to even give in an inch). But still no answers given...
But whatever: I'm not going to waste my energy over this anymore...











> The world needs a f*cking history lesson on this issue


Lemme guess: a history lesson, _the American way_...








Well, the US has made its point in the last decades, so no need for a lecture by the US...


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

User said:


> The world needs a f*cking history lesson on this issue.
> 
> Jewlez, I and others have gave FACTS in this thread but they are ignored or shoved off.


 Nope your FACTS are not shoved off, I agree with them.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 So you have these jewish extremists who "refuse to give an inch" vs. palestinian extremists who deny Israel's right to exist and kill innocent civilians. Which one is worse ?

As soon as these jews start denotating explosives in crowds of palestinian civilians, your argument becomes valid


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> So people, while you're saying that in essence the jews are good and strive for a solution, does that imply that muslims are in essence bad and do not want to work for a solution, and ? Because that's what it sounds like to me.
> You all generalize the Palestinians for the actions of a minority, and unconditionally support the jews regardless of what really happens: there's no good or guilty part in this matter, unless both are.
> I asked why the Palestinians in your eyes are the bad guys, no matter what and despite the fact that the majority wants peace, and yet all I read is quasi-Zionist propaganda and the same old BS about why the Jews are the good guys (even though a good percentage of them refuses to even give in an inch). But still no answers given...
> But whatever: I'm not going to waste my energy over this anymore...


 Are you turning a blind eye to the facts, do you just not know them? Israel (Which includes many Arabs/Muslims... don't forget that) and the Palestinians have been working towards a solution for a long time, but the simple fact is, no matter how much Israel has given, there has been no peace. While it is only a minority of Palestinians who commit atrocious homicides against the Jews in Israel, they have the support of the MAJORITY. You cannot ignore the riots and violence in the street committed against the Israeli police force. Israel has made multiple concessions in the past, Palestine has made few to none.

While there may be some Jews who oppose any concessions to the Palestinians, they do not matter, because their opinion has no weight!!! The Israeli government is the one who makes the policy decisions and deals with the Palestinians, so it would be great if you would remember that and quit trying to distort things







The simple FACTS remain that the Palestinians have had MULTIPLE chances to have their own autonamous state, and have never missed an opportunity... to miss an opportunity. In 1937, 1939, 1947, And from 1948-1967 (they had the opportunity to ask Jordan for independence, as Israel did not control the West Bank), also in 1979, Oslo in 1993 before Palestinians violated their agreements, and 2000 a state was offered but Arafat rejected it.

They consistantly f*ck up the peace process. You claim that the majority wants peace, but ignore the fact that the same majority also supports the 'minority' as you put it. Take away the support, and take away the terror groups. But that will never happen, nor do they want it to happen. Their culture enstills in them a hatred for the Jews with no other goal than the elimination of Israel as a state. This hatred extends across all aspects of their culture, and does NOT apply to just a minority. TV shows, media, even SCHOOL... The Palestinian TV show "Children's Club." uses a format similar to Sesame Street, involving interaction between the children and puppets on the show. The characters encourage a perpetuation of violence. In one of the songs aired on the show, the puppets and children sing that they want to become "suicide warriors" taking arms against Israel. Another quote: "We will settle our claims with stones and bullets." Wholesome. French Lawyer and European Parliament member Francois Zimeray is quoted "We have found books with passages that are so anti-semitic, that if they were published in Europe, their publishers would be brought up on anti-rascism charges" Hell, even their COMMERCIALS encourage violence against the jews. In one, an incident is portrayed in which a child is killed in a violent confrontation with Israelis. The child is then shown in heaven, urging other children to follow him. What about the 5th grade textbook Muqarar al-Tiawa Wa'ahkam Al-Tajwid found to be used in Palestinian schools? It describes Jews as cowards for whom Allah has prepared fires of hell. Similar school textbooks are common. The hatred doesn't end there, and can be found in summer camp for children as well. One such camp, shown on the BBC, offers military training to children, teaching them how to stage kidnappings and slit the throats of Israelis. A Palestinian newspaper even reported that Israelis were flying planes overhead dropping poisoned candy to the schools.

The fact remains that Israelis are not strapping bombs to themselves, going into the West Bank and blowing themselves up. They are not rioting in the street throwing stones and shooting live ammunition at Palestinian police or citizens. The reverse, however, IS happening, and those in charge (who have such power because the majority GIVES it to them) have not taken steps to put an end to it. It amazes me that you try to rest equal blame on both Israel and the Palestinans.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u guys are so dumb...arial sharon was supposed to be tried for crimes against humanity...but he got out of it...also...the way ur saying palestinians are terrorists for wanting independance

in the 1700's when we were fighting for independance from britian...we were terrorists to then am i correct...cuz its the same sh*t...and the way we killed the indians off is basically the same thing


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u guys are so dumb...arial sharon was supposed to be tried for crimes against humanity...but he got out of it...also...the way ur saying palestinians are terrorists for wanting independance
> 
> in the 1700's when we were fighting for independance from britian...we were terrorists to then am i correct...cuz its the same sh*t...and the way we killed the indians off is basically the same thing


 No, no, and NO! Ariel Sharon was not 'supposed to be' tried, people were merely accusing him, and he didn't 'get off,' there was just no case against him.

Furthermore, you are consistantly ignoring our statements. Palestinians are not terrorists for wanting independence (Which they have been offered NUMEROUS times), there are just SOME Palestinians who are terrorists for murdering countless Israelis on the bus, in malls, etc. However, the rest of the Palestinians SUPPORT THOSE ACTIONS, which is WRONG. Not because they want independence, but because of the ACTIONS they are taking! Diplomacy has been an effective tool for getting what they want, but they never fail to blow it off and resort to violence.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

also just another belief of mine....u guys got lucky with yassar arafat cuz he was a peaceful leader...the successor to him is gonna be a muslim extremist who wont hesitate to do ne thing to israel...so say ur prayers


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> also just another belief of mine....u guys got lucky with yassar arafat cuz he was a peaceful leader...the successor to him is gonna be a muslim extremist who wont hesitate to do ne thing to israel...so say ur prayers


 HAHAHA!!! Wrong and wrong. Arafat was NOT a peaceful leader. From the beginning of his leadership in the PLO he instigated a campaign of terror from the west bank. In 4 months i 1967, he was responsible for 61 attacks, mostly civilian targets, such as factories, movie theaters, and homes. The violence only continued as the years went on. 
And as far as his sucessor... The world is all watching now, and the Palestinians now have a chance to choose... do they continue their violent tactics of the past, refusing any compromise? Or will they allow diplomacy to prevail? My guess is that they will choose diplomacy (while still maintaining their ideal of destroying Israel). The rise of a hard line muslim extremist who 'wont hesitate to do ne thing to israel' is very unlikely, and even if it does happen, Palestine has no chance at doing Israel permanant damage


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> also just another belief of mine....u guys got lucky with yassar arafat cuz he was a peaceful leader...the successor to him is gonna be a muslim extremist who wont hesitate to do ne thing to israel...so say ur prayers


 "say your prayers" ? fact is Israel could just bomb the territories and kill every palestinian real easily if they wanted to, but they choose not to, even though if they did it would save numerous jewish lives in the future

think about that


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> also just another belief of mine....u guys got lucky with yassar arafat cuz he was a peaceful leader...the successor to him is gonna be a muslim extremist who wont hesitate to do ne thing to israel...so say ur prayers


Thats the biggest load of sh*t I've ever read in my life.









First off, Arafat is a peaceful leader? LOL. The man that created terrorist groups? The man that ordered terrorists to kill American diplomats? The man that ordered terrorists to kill Israelis, Jews and so on. The man that refused his dream when it was offered to him? The man that uses his millions to pay for explosives, instead of raw supplies such as food and housing material? I remember 3 years ago when the news broadcasted Palestinians dancing in the streets after the WTC's were attacked. That will always be with me. What do you have to say about that?

What makes you think Arafats successor will be a muslim extremist ? Are you hoping he be? Because you don't really want peace or a two state solution ?







We all already know where you stand on the issue, by you saying Arafat is a peaceful man.









BTW no arab country can defeat Israel head on, not even if they all teamed up which they've done in the past.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yassar arafat wasnt the greatest..yes he embezzled money...but the palestinian ppl i know are pretty sad hes dead so i think he was loved by palestine...and in bbc the other day....it showedd jewish ppl dancing around cuz he was dead...and jewish children dancing to...so im guessing its not just palestine that is spreading hate to future generations?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yassar arafat wasnt the greatest..yes he embezzled money...but the palestinian ppl i know are pretty sad hes dead so i think he was loved by palestine...and in bbc the other day....it showedd jewish ppl dancing around cuz he was dead...and jewish children dancing to...so im guessing its not just palestine that is spreading hate to future generations?


 Again, you lack perspective. There is a huge difference between people rejoicing at the death of a man who was directly responsible for many, many terroist attacks and Israeli deaths, and Palestinians dancing in the streets at the death of 3000 innocent American civilians (9-11) and hundreds of hundreds of innocent Israeli men women and children (after every homicide-bombing). 
How can you even compare them?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yassar arafat wasnt the greatest..yes he embezzled money...but the palestinian ppl i know are pretty sad hes dead so i think he was loved by palestine...and in bbc the other day....it showedd jewish ppl dancing around cuz he was dead...and jewish children dancing to...so im guessing its not just palestine that is spreading hate to future generations?


 The funny thing is while the Jewish children may have been dancing in the streets celebrating the death of Arafat. The Palestinian adults & children were shooting off there rifles. Ok that's normal I can picture that in the U.S. Bottom line is why do the Arab Muslim countries NOT help out there fellow Palestinian Muslims with a piece of there land and let Israel have that little tiny piece of land that has NO OIL? Why, cause the Arabs all want to destroy Israel which is nothing more than a pipe dream. I give that little country credit for they are surrounded by enemies and live with enemies.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I like chatting about the current history of this conflict. ... I'd like to chat more about the wars for a second...

The Israeli War of Independence was crazy sh*t man, here's a country just rasied from the dead, and 6 nations attacked it -even "Palestinian" forces joined in. And it totally owned all the Arab forces. How about the 1956 war when Israel took the whole Sinai Peninsula, totally owned Egypt yet again.

And now the 6 day war, during the 6 days Egypt, Jordan and Syria's militaries were totally crushed, Israel grabbed land from all three nations to show it wasn't playing around. Lets not forget about the Osirak Raid which blew Saddams nuclear reactor up. I remember bits and pieces of the South Lebanon raid, but Israel totally owned that war as well. Hardcore haters won't ever give up hope of destorying Israel. I do believe people have a mental fascination over destorying Israel though. And now theres a metal fascination over trying to destory the US.

I don't think anyone can deny that the every existance of Israel is amazing. Back during the Soviet days, The USSR even threaten and talked trash to the little state and it didn't back down.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> that is officially the stupidest most ignorant post ive ever read in my entire existence here on this earth
> 
> u truly are a lost soul...and dont know wut the f*ck u are talking about
> 
> ...


 You should be the last person to correct anyone's grammer/spelling. Is English a second language to you?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I for one think Jews/Israelis have earned the right to dance in the streets, considering what all they've been through in the last 100 years alone not to mention the last 2000.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

the last 2000 years?...hmmm


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> the last 2000 years?...hmmm


 Its a rounded off estimate, C'mon way any culture/race is so hated radials my mind.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

japanese...and soon to be islam


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> japanese...and soon to be islam


Pardon?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think i mis read ur post...i thought u said....they were the hated race...and who has ever gotten more hardship then them...iono if thats wut u typed...my bad if u didnt


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Alright you know nothing know it all fucknut. You were talking about Yassar in the Yassar Arafat Dead, Really post on 11/12/04 on pg.2. and you were saying that he wasn't that bad a guy and we shouldn't be glad he is dead bla bla bla. So now your credibility here is really bad seeing that you cant remember typing sh*t from a few days ago. Maybee you should stop smoking all that pot, take your head out of your ass, and open your eye's man.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

If you hate America so much why don't you leave and go live in the west bank or someplace close by, oh yea its because you wouldn't be able to give up the comforts that this country you hate affords you. commie


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

even mark twain an antisemite says that the proof of the existance of G-d is the jewish people.

ISRAEL FOREVER


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Breaking news, PROOF that Palestinians don't want peace, but the destruction of Israel:
At a memorial service, armed militants came in and began shooting. Their target, the sucessor to Arafat, escaped unharmed. A statement released explains the actions. The new leader is very willing to use diplomacy with Israel to work out details of a new Palestinian state. However, the militants say he is a "tool" of Israel and the US. Oy Vey!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Breaking news, PROOF that Palestinians don't want peace, but the destruction of Israel:
> At a memorial service, armed militants came in and began shooting. Their target, the sucessor to Arafat, escaped unharmed. A statement released explains the actions. The new leader is very willing to use diplomacy with Israel to work out details of a new Palestinian state. However, the militants say he is a "tool" of Israel and the US. Oy Vey!












Palestinian militants also named a new missle/rocket after Arafat named the "Yasser".

If the Palestinians blow this chance up its over, Israels restraint will expire.


----------

